# فهرس الأبحاث والردود المكتوبة لأعضاء منتدى الكنيسة العربية + متجدد دائماً



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 يوليو 2012)

*سلام المسيح​حتى لا يضيع جهد الأعضاء الذين كتبوا، وللتسهيل على الذين يبحثون، نضع بين أيديكم هذا الفهرس للأبحاث والردود المكتوبة على شكل روابط مباشرة للتحميل، بالإضافة الى روابط المواضيع هنا في المنتدى لمن يريد السؤل أو التعليق.

ملاحظات:
1- الموضوع مُغلق. من يريد المناقشة في أي موضوع فليتفضل بالذهاب الى رابط الموضوع المطلوب.
2- سيتم إضافة كل جديد للفهرس بمشيئة الرب.
3- يرجى إرسال أي بحث أو رد نسيته لكي أضيفه حالا.
4- يرجى تبليغي او تبليغ مشرفي القسم عن الروابط التي لا تعمل لكي يتم اصلاحها.
5- نرجو مساهمتكم في توصيل جهود من كتبوا أبحاثهم للناس عن طريق وضع رابط هذا الموضوع في تواقيعكم إن أمكن.
6- آخر تعديل جرى في تاريخ 07-03-2013
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 يوليو 2012)

*
lll athenagoras lll/myname2010

1- كتاب: المرشد العربي في النقد النصي للعهد الجديد
رابط الموضوع

2- كتاب: الدليل الوجيز في القراءات اليونانية للعهد الجديد
رابط الموضوع

3- قانونية العهد الجديد: المقالة الأولى
رابط الموضوع

4- قانونية العهد الجديد: المقالة الثانية
رابط الموضوع

5- قانونية العهد الجديد: المقالة الثالثة
رابط الموضوع

6- قانونية العهد الجديد: المقالة الرابعة
رابط الموضوع

7- قانونية العهد الجديد: المقالة الخامسة
رابط الموضوع

8- قانونية رسالة بطرس الثانية
رابط الموضوع

++ كيرلس ++

1- يسوع خارج العهد الجديد
رابط الموضوع

2- بارت إيرمان يُفنّد إدّعاءات الإسلام حول المسيحية
رابط الموضوع

AYIOC

الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء
رابط الموضوع

چون إدوارد

التقليد الآبائي: دراسة للتعليم الآبائي عن التقليد
رابط الموضوع

horusone

1- الإله الفرضي
رابط الموضوع

2- قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن (من أنت؟؟)
رابط الموضوع

3- الحبة التي أعثرت مشايخ العرب
رابط الموضوع

4- الأنف المقطوع و حبة الخردل للمرة الثانية
رابط الموضوع

5- الرد على شبهة: علم الميثولوجيا يثبت تحريف الكتاب (ردا على الشيخ عرب) 1

6- الرد على شبهة: علم الميثولوجيا يثبت تحريف الكتاب (ردا على الشيخ عرب) 2
رابط الموضوع

ابن الكلمة

1- سيناريو السقوط
رابط الموضوع

2- سيناريو الخلاص - دراسة كتابية آبائية ليتورجية مبسطة
رابط الموضوع

3- الحروب الصليبية ... إعادة فحص
رابط الموضوع

4- التقليد المقدس
رابط الموضوع

5- قضية التحريف

6- المدخل النظرى لعلم النقد النصى

7- طبيعة المسيح و لقب والدة الله
رابط الموضوع

8- أصالة صيغة التعميد

9- اللاهوت العربي
رابط الموضوع

10- النقد التاريخي للمسيحية (ابن بانديرا)
رابط الموضوع

11- الموثوقية التاريخية للعهد القديم
رابط الموضوع

12- كشف البهتان فى كتاب سليمان
رابط الموضوع

13- المسيحيين ... الأصل
رابط الموضوع

14- رسالة المسيح
رابط الموضوع

15- الشيخ احمد ديدات والنقد النصي
رابط الموضوع

16- فرعونية المسيحية
رابط الموضوع

17- ديدات والنقد النصي ـ تعليقاً على تعليق
رابط الموضوع

محاضرات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول

0- المقدمة
رابط الموضوع

1- المحاضرة الأولى: أساسيات الأيمان المسيحي 1

2- المحاضرة الثانية: أساسيات الأيمان المسيحي 2

3- المحاضرة الثالثة: أساسيات الأيمان المسيحي 3

4- المحاضرة الرابعة: القراءة النقديّة للشبهة 1

5- المحاضرة الخامسة: القراءة النقديّة للشبهة 2

6- المحاضرة السادسة:أقسام الشبهات والغرض منها 1

7- المحاضرة السابعة: أقسام الشبهات والغرض منها 2

8- المحاضرة الثامنة: أقسام الشبهات والغرض منها 3

!ابن الملك!

1- الرد على شبهة: نبيا من وسط اخوتك مثلي - التثنية 18: 15 - 18
رابط الموضوع

2- اسحاق ابن ابراهيم رمزاً صارخاً للمسيح يسوع ابن الله
رابط الموضوع

3- هل المسيح جاء من اجل اليهود فقط ام من اجل العالم اجمع؟ شرح ثم رد على هراءات محمود خليل وغيره
رابط الموضوع

4- الرد على شبهة: روح الله وتحريف القساوسة لنصوص اليهود - روح ام رياح
رابط الموضوع

5- الرد على شبهة: التشريع اليهودي بزواج بنت 3 سنوات استنادا لعمر رفقة في زواجها لاسحاق
رابط الموضوع

end

1- السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة (حبة الخردل)
رابط الموضوع

2- العقاد يرد على شبهة تشابه المسيحية و اديان اخرى
رابط الموضوع

My Rock

ولادة المسيح المذكورة في الأناجيل و تناسقها و توافقها مع التاريخ و المؤرخين
رابط الموضوع​*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 يوليو 2012)

*
Fadie

1- الثالوث المقدس نقلا (شبهات شهيرة)
رابط الموضوع

2- كتاب: المدخل الى علم النقد النصي
رابط الموضوع

3- خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد
رابط الموضوع

4- قراءة ثانية للخاتمة و الزانية
رابط الموضوع

5- الرد على ايرمان (سلسلة رد العلماء على بارت إيرمان)

6- و سُمع له من أجل تقواه!
رابط الموضوع

7- الكائن واجب الوجود (دراسة لاهوتية لتصريحات "أنا هو" فى الإنجيل الرابع)
رابط الموضوع

8- تحريف لاهوتى مُتعمد؟!
رابط الموضوع

9- التحريف و العصمة فى ضوء النقد النصي (دراسة علمية فى مُعالجة مفاهيم شرقية خاطئة)
رابط الموضوع

10- التحريف و العصمة فى ضوء النقد النصي (الجزء الثاني)
رابط الموضوع

11- الإيمان بين الحدث و النص
رابط الموضوع

12- المخطوطة السينائية فى الإعلام- نقد و تعليق
رابط الموضوع

13- إبن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء
رابط الموضوع

14- اوريجانيوس و كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين
رابط الموضوع

15- رئيس كنيسة الله (تحليل متكامل لـ "بكر كل خليقة" (كو 1 : 15) و "بداءة خليقة الله" (رؤ 3 : 14))
رابط الموضوع

16- اصغر البذور
رابط الموضوع

17- حوار مع بروس ميتزجر
رابط الموضوع

18- قراءة التجسد فى المخطوطة السكندرية , حول قراءة "الله ظهر فى الجسد" 1 تي 3 : 16
رابط الموضوع

19- بيت آخر الزمان "هل تنبأت مخطوطات قمران عن مكة؟!"
رابط الموضوع

20- المعمودية باسم الثالوث
رابط الموضوع

21- جدارا و جرجسة و جراسا، العقول الطائرة "رداً على الخنازير الطائرة"
رابط الموضوع

22- الفاصلة اليوحناوية

23- لاهوت الكتاب المقدس

24- العصمة عن الخطأ ونص العهد الجديد (دانيال والاس)

25- سلطان ابن الله

26- دياتسرون تاتيان

27- تاريخ الإنتقال النصي

28- النقد النصي والتفسير

29- النقد النصي والتفسير 2

30- جمل وحبل وإبرة

31- تكذيب كذب يسوع

32- بيان شيكاجو للعصمة الكتابية

33- السالكين حسب النقد

34- شهادات العلماء لسلامة نص العهد الجديد

35- حقائق عن تقنين الأسفار

36- وكان الكلمة الله

37- صوت المعمودية السماوي​*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 يوليو 2012)

*
Molka Molkan

1- وظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه ، هل هذه الآية محرفة ؟ هل هى مضافة ؟ هل هى محذوفة ؟ تحليل نصّي بسيط لهذه الآية
رابط الموضوع

2- لوقا 3-22 و البنويين ، أنت إبني الحبيب بك سررت ، هل هذه الآية محرفة لأجل أغراض لاهوتية إن كانت محرفة من الأساس ؟
رابط الموضوع

3- الرد على شبهة :هل حملت هاجر إسماعيل على كتفها بالرغم من كبره ؟ هل أخطأ الكتاب المقدس في قصّة طرد هاجر وإبنها إسماعيل ؟
رابط الموضوع

4- الرد على " توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً
رابط الموضوع

5- إلهي إلهي لما تركتني ، دراسة نصيّة تفسيريية مُبسطة ، للرد على الفكر الخاطيء في أسباب إختلاف قراءات هذا النص
رابط الموضوع

6- أليس هذا هو النجار ابن مريم؟ ( مرقس 6 : 3 ) : دراسة نصية مبسطة
رابط الموضوع

7- الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحية
رابط الموضوع

8- نعم قال حرفيا انا الله ، هنا قال انا الله ، ردا على اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني .. [يو 8 : 58] (جودة عالية) (جودة أقل)
رابط الموضوع

9- مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !
رابط الموضوع

10- ومازلنا مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى ، وهل المسلمون نصارى ؟
رابط الموضوع

11- الرد على قصيدة إبن القيم الجوزية أعباد المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه
رابط الموضوع

12- المسيح هو : الله الإبن ، الله الوحيد ، حرفياً في الكتاب المقدس
رابط الموضوع

13- الصوم والصلاة : دراسة نصيّة في بعض نصوص العهد الجديد عن كلمة " الصوم "
رابط الموضوع

14- عندما لا يعجز علم النقد الكتابي ويظل الملك ليس رضيعاً ، كم كان عُمر شاول المَلك حين مَلَك ؟ كم هى الفترة التي مَلَك فيها شاول ؟
رابط الموضوع

15- رداً على رد نصراني، عندما لا يعجز علم النقد الكتابي ويظل الملك ليس رضيعاً (الرد الثاني)
رابط الموضوع

16- فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً : لاهوت المسيح، ردا على محمود داود
رابط الموضوع

17- هل سرجون انتهى فى قمران؟؟ام قمران شهدت على تدليس المسلمين؟؟
رابط الموضوع

18- وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟
رابط الموضوع

19- هل توجد رسائل مفقودة للقديس بولس الرسول ؟ والتي من لاودكية تقرأونها انتم أيضاً ، رسالة لاودكية
رابط الموضوع

20- هل توجد رسائل مفقودة للقديس بولس الرسول ؟ كتبت إليكم في الرسالة أن لا تخالطوا الزناة
رابط الموضوع

21- الرد على "مشاكل مرقس 1: 2-3 الاقتباسات والتحريفات" رد تفصيلي في كل الزوايا والنقاط
رابط الموضوع

22- الرد على " يسوع الغاضب صعوبة الوصول إلى النص الأصلي والتحريف على نطاق واسع " يسوع الحاني
رابط الموضوع

23- من هو النبي؟

24- الرد على "يسوع يدعو على تلاميذه في المخطوطة الفاتيكانية" رداً شاملاً
رابط الموضوع​*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 يوليو 2012)

*
apostle.paul/شمس الحق

1- اللوغوس الالهي ما بين اللاهوت اليوحناوي وفكر الفلاسفة
رابط الموضوع

2- إعادة نظر في نظريَّة "التَّراتبيَّة" Revisiting Subordinationism
رابط الموضوع

3- الرسالة الى ديوجنيتس. لاهوت الكلمة فى كتابات الاباء الرسوليين
رابط الموضوع

4- لاهوت المسيح فى كتابات الاباء الرسوليين (2). القديس اغناطيوس الانطاكي
رابط الموضوع

5- في اليوم السابع ام في اليوم السادس ؟ قراءة نقدية لنص سفر التكوين 2:2
رابط الموضوع

6- يسوع المسيح هو الله والمخلص
رابط الموضوع

7- الرب قناني اول طريقه. هل تدل على ان الابن مخلوق؟
رابط الموضوع

8- الدليل على أن كلام بولس ليس من الانجيل
رابط الموضوع

9- جهل وتدليس سامي عامري على المسلمين وإدعاء وجود نبوة لنبي الإسلام في الإنجيل
رابط الموضوع

10- تحدى مفتوح لكل نصرانى...النص الاكثر اباحية فى الكتاب المقدس
رابط الموضوع

11- المسيا هو الاله القدير فى نبوة اشعياء
رابط الموضوع

12- فاران. اين تقع؟ بحث شامل بالمراجع العالمية (الجزء الأول) (الجزء الثاني)
رابط الموضوع

13- اسماء الانبياء بترتيب ازمنتم وتاريخ نبوتهم وموطن النبى والملوك المعاصرين
رابط الموضوع

14- سيدعى ناصريا..تعليقات الاباء الاولين مع التعليق على كلام ذهبى الفم
رابط الموضوع

15- اسم المسيح هو اسم الاب "يهوه" [يوحنا (11:17)]
رابط الموضوع

16- ثلاث اقانيم الله فى العهد القديم
رابط الموضوع

17- الله الثالوث فى العد القديم (2)
رابط الموضوع

18- المسيا هو عبد يهوه الذى سيضع عليه اثم جميعنا
رابط الموضوع

19- المسيا المتألم من اجل ذنوب شعبه فى كتابات اليهود
رابط الموضوع

20- البابا اثناسيوس الرسولي يرد على شبهة حول "وهذة هى الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت هو الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته"
رابط الموضوع

21- عمل الكلمة الخلاصي فى تجسده من اجل الانسان
رابط الموضوع

22- المسيا الناصري باقوال اليهود- يسوع الناصري فى سفر زكريا
رابط الموضوع

23- القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي بيقول للمحمدي ميمو اختشي على دمك وبطل جهل
رابط الموضوع

24- المسيح وسفر اسدراس ونصب التاعب على العيال بتوعه
رابط الموضوع

25- التاعب بينصب على العيال اللي بيدوهم محاضرات...مكتوب فى الانبياء
رابط الموضوع

26- الوهية المسيح فى رسائل بولس ..تحقيق نصي
رابط الموضوع

27- القمص عبد المسيح بسيط فى الميزان
رابط الموضوع

28- القمص عبد المسيح بسيط فى الميزان (2). يوستين وتحريف الكتاب بين العلم وجهل المسلمين
رابط الموضوع

29- يسوع الكلمة الخارج من ذات الاب
رابط الموضوع

30- هل كان ابراهيم مسلما فى الترجوم؟
رابط الموضوع

31- رسولية انجيل يوحنا وقانونيته فى الكنيسة الاولى
رابط الموضوع

32- رؤية معاصرة للموقف الخليقدوني اللاخلقدوني
رابط الموضوع

33- رسالة القديس كيرلس الكبير ل سكسينسوس عن طبيعة الله الكلمة المتجسد
رابط الموضوع

34- مشاكل تاريخية (التعداد المذكور فى انجيل لوقا والتاريخ)....والحل العلمي
رابط الموضوع

35- سفر حزقيال والاب متى المسكين
رابط الموضوع

36- المسيا هو الغصن من جذع يسى..الحال عليه روح الرب
رابط الموضوع

37- مشكلة ابياثار
رابط الموضوع

38- عبادة مريم والسلفي الجاهل
رابط الموضوع

39- عبادة مريم والسلفى الجاهل 2
رابط الموضوع

40- رفس المناخس (اعمال6.5:9) قراءة نقدية
رابط الموضوع

41- هل كان يسوع لا يعِ انه ابن الله منذ طفولته؟؟؟
رابط الموضوع

42- كل الكتاب وكشف مسلم جاهل كذاب (ردا على معاذ عليان)
رابط الموضوع

43- نفي الوهية الروح القدس..وعلي الريس الجاهل
رابط الموضوع

44- روح الروح...وجهل علي الريس منقطع النظير
رابط الموضوع

45- الباركليت يمكث "فيكم" أم "بينكم"...وتدليس الجاهل علي الريس
رابط الموضوع

46- لا يراه العالم ولا يعرفه...والمدلس علي الريس
رابط الموضوع

47- هل يأتي الباركليت للتلاميذ، وفي زمانهم؟...وتدليس فاجر ل علي الريس
رابط الموضوع

48- الباركليت يمجد المسيح...وتدليسات لا حصر لها ل علي الريس
رابط الموضوع

49- المسيح هو الله فى سفر العبرانيين..مقارنة بين يسوع وموسى في رسالة العبرانيين
رابط الموضوع

50- هل آمن بولس بأن المسيح هو الخالق؟ ردا على سلفي مدلس
رابط الموضوع

51- وفيها هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم واصعد الى السماء...تحليل نصي (لوقا 51:24)
رابط الموضوع

52- انجيل المسيح؟ بين العلم وتخاريف المسلمين (فرضية المصادر الاربعة)
رابط الموضوع

53- كل الذين اتوا قبلي هم سراق ولصوص
رابط الموضوع

54- ينيس ويمبريس. من اين عرف الرسول بولس هذة الاسماء؟
رابط الموضوع

55- رسالة يهوذا وسفر اخنوخ الابوكريفي
رابط الموضوع

56- المسيا ھو المساو ليھوه في نبوة زكريا
رابط الموضوع

57- المسيا هو يهوه المتألم في نبوة زكريا
رابط الموضوع

58- روح الوهيم هو روح المسيا في الفكر اليهودي
رابط الموضوع

59- المسيح هو يهوه. بين سفر ملاخي والعهد الجديد
رابط الموضوع

60- **ما قيل بارميا النبى ؟ ام بزكريا النبى ؟
رابط الموضوع
*

*61- مريم ام الله فى كتابات الاباء ما قبل نيقية**
رابط الموضوع
*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 أغسطس 2012)

إغريغوريوس​

الرد على شبهة: ليسانيوس ..والخطأ التاريخي في انجيل لوقا​​
الرد على شبهة: 2-أراستس خازن المدينة والقديس بولس سلسلة موثوقية العهد الجديد تاريخياً​
الرد على شبهة: 3-غاليون والقديس بولس وموثوقية العهد الجديد التاريخية​
الرد على شبهة: موثوقية العهد الجديد التاريخية الجزء الرابع اهم الاكتشافات​
الرد على شبهة: موثوقية العهد الجديد التاريخية الجزء الخامس بركة سلوام​
الرد على شبهة: موثوقية العهد الجديد التاريخية الجزء السادس نقوش دخول غير اليهود الهيكل​
 الرد على شبهة:              الموثوقية التاريخية للعهد الجديد الجزء السابع مدينة دربة

 *الرد على شبهة: * موثوقية العهد الجديد الجزء الثامن المسرح وارتميس

*الرد على شبهة: * موثوقية العهد الجديد التاريخية الجزء التاسع نقوش سرجيوس بولس

*الرد على شبهة: * موثوقية العهد الجديد التاريخية الجزء العاشر نقش بيلاطس البنطي​
الرد على شبهة: هل الحية تاكل التراب وهل كان للحية ارجل قبل اللعنة؟!​
الرد على شبهة: النملة بلا قائد ولا عريف؟التي ليس لها قائد او عريف او متسلط​
الرد على شبهة: أَعْمِدَةُ السَّمَاوَاتِ تَرْتَعِدُ وَتَرْتَاعُ مِنْ زَجْرِهِ. هل للسموات اعمدة​
الرد على شبهة: هل اللبن يعصر !!! لان عصر اللبن يخرج جبنا​
الرد على شبهة: هل شرب الماء مضر بالصحة في الكتاب المقدس؟؟شرب الماء وحده مضر للدكتور هولي بايبل بتصرف​
الرد على شبهة: امتحان البقر وأنا ماض لامتحنها.اسألك ان تعفيني ‏​
الرد على شبهة: حتى طال شعره مثل النسور واظفاره مثل الطيور​
هل الاسد ياكل التبن؟والاسد كالبقرة ياكل تبنا​
الرد على شبهة: لا تضربك الشمس في النهار ولا القمر في الليل  ضربة القمر​
الرد على شبهة: هل الشمس مفيدة للعين!!!​
الرد على شبهة: هل الذباب يخمر طيب العطار جامعة10/1​
الرد على شبهة: حوار الأشجار​
الرد على شبهة: الماء وبدء الخليقة ونظرية الانفجار الكبير​
الرد على شبهة: المؤسس الارض على قواعدها فلا تتزعزع الى الدهر والابد​
الرد على شبهة: وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً واحداً​
الرد على شبهة: حروب العهد القديم والقتل والقتال بين الواقع والخيال​
الرد على شبهة: نبؤات نجاة المسيح المزمور 34​
الرد على شبهة: الرد علي شبهات تنبؤات المزامير بنجاة المسيح 2-المزمور السابع​
الرد على شبهة: تنبؤات المزامير بنجاة المسيح من الصلب 1 - المزمور الثاني​
الرد على شبهة: هل اتهم اليهود المسيح بانه ابن زني (اننا لم نولد من زنا لنا اب واحد و هو الله)​
الرد على شبهة: ليأكلوا عذرتهم ويشربوا بولهم معكم هل هذا شرب البول في الكتاب المقدس ؟​
الرد على شبهة: هاتي إبنك فنأكله ، وغدًا نأكل إبني. فطبخنا إبني وأكلناه​
الرد على شبهة: سؤالي أين تكلم المسيح عن خطية آدم في العهد الجديد اين تكلم عن الخطية الاصلية ‏​
الرد على شبهة: وآخر الكل كانه للسقط ظهر لي انا هل كان القديس بولس غير متاكد؟!​
الرد على شبهة: نبوءة المسيح عن بولس​
الرد على شبهة: كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية​
الرد على شبهة: يصير ابطال الوصية السابقة من اجل ضعفها و عدم نفعها​
الرد على شبهة: هل تحققت نبوات العهد القديم1-نبوة هوشع إنهم إلى مصر يرجعون​
الرد على شبهة: كيف لفوطيفار أن يكون له زوجه وهو خصي؟!​
لماذا ابتدي المسيح خدمتة في الثلاثين من عمرة وهل هناك فترة مجهولة ؟؟ وهل هو اله مجهول؟​
الرد على شبهة: وَالْغُرُفَاتُ غُرْفَةٌ إِلَى غُرْفَةٍ ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ مَرَّةً، وَدَخَلَتْ فِي الْحَائِطِ​
الرد على شبهة: الرمح السحري !!!قتلهم دفعة واحدة​
الرد على شبهة: الدبابات في الكتاب المقدس وخطا ترجمة الفانديك دبابات وبهائم​
الرد على شبهة: ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني ام لما صبقتني​
الرد على شبهة: تحبلون بحشيش تلدون قشيشا. نفسكم نار تأكلكم.​
الرد على شبهة: فيعكشونها؟!والقاضي طالب بالهدية والكبير متكلم بهوى نفسه فيعكشونها​
الرد على شبهة: فحمي غضب شاول على يوناثان وقال له: يا ابن المتعوجة المتمردة، أما علمت أنك قد اخترت ابن يسى لخزيك وخزي عورة أمك​
الرد على شبهة: اما الرجل ففارغ عديم الفهم و كجحش الفراء يولد الانسان​
الرد على شبهة: ولم يقدر أن يصنع هناك ولا قوة واحدة، عجز الاله في المسيحية​
الرد على شبهة: من اقام المسيح الذي اقامه الله من الاموات ! هل تنفي لاهوت المسيح!​
الرد على شبهة: أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً» (يو 5: 30)​
الرد على شبهة: ورفع عينية الي السماء هل هذا ينفي الوهية المسيح​
الرد على شبهة: الرد علي شبهة الاب الذي ارسلني هو اعطاني وصية ماذا اقول و بماذا اتكلم​
الرد على شبهة: حوار عن هل المسيح ملعون؟ بين احمد سيندال واغريغوريوس​
الرد على شبهة: الرب يصفق وَأَنَا أَيْضاً أُصَفِّقُ كَفِّي عَلَى كَفِّي​
الرد على شبهة: هل الله يصفر للذباب (و يكون في ذلك اليوم ان الرب يصفر للذباب)​
الرد على شبهة: 1- الله فوجىء بحسن صنعته !!!​
الرد على شبهة:صفات الرب في المسيحية 2-الله يدعو على نفسه بالهلاك والويل!! ويل لي من أجل سحقي. ضربتي عديمة الشفاء​
الرد على شبهة: صفات الرب في المسيحية 1-يامر بالسلب وَتَضَعُونَهَا عَلَى بَنِيكُمْ وَبَنَاتِكُمْ. فَتسْلِبُونَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ​
الرد على شبهة: ( صفات الرب ) هل الله ينقض عهده أم لا ينقض عهده ؟

موثوقية العهد الجديد المصطلحات الطبية التي استخدمها لوقا الطبيب
النقد النصي :مقارنة مخطوطات العهد الجديد بمخطوطات الكتب الكلاسكية القديمة

هل القرائات المتعددة لمخطوطات العهد الجديد تاثر علي موثوقية نصة
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

**S.O.G*

أكذوبة العصر: المسيحية ضد الوثنية والتنجيم (الرد (بالعربية) على فيديو روح العصر Zeitgeist)
رابط الموضوع​*


----------

